# How I spent my weekend



## Chiller (Mar 12, 2007)

Gutting a bathroom. 
This was what started the renos.... a shower that had leaked and created a mold problem.The big bright yello patch is the sun coming through the window.  






....an old out of date tub.





....and just plain uglyness.





Sorry for the cheap shots....just used a point and shoot.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2007)

Chiller-on-Homes


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 12, 2007)

it is amazing to see that you use so little stone to build your houses over there


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2007)

Carl, I don't even know what to say about this....looks.....fun?  

Good luck on the project! Hey, if it turns out great (and I'm sure it will!), you can come on down and do mine next - what do ya say? :thumbsup:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG, that must have been a ton of work! Breaking down tiles is such a messy (and noisy) job. And ripping out wood, tubs, flooring etc etc....big job, eh!  Can't wait to see the after after pics!


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 13, 2007)

Carl, the cemeteries have been calling wondering where you have been, now we know. You sure know how to party on the weekends. Can&#8217;t wait to see the finish product. 

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I was trying to get pics of the contractors installing the new electrical and plumbing, and ended up in the way too much.      We are getting some really cool things done, and should have a few more pics to post soon.    May even have a toilet by tomorrow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DarkGT (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey, I just re-did my bathrooms also and one of the best things I did was insulate the walls!  Keeps the showers quieter, fans aren't heard... uh...other noises aren't heard either.  The two full baths in my house are back to back and both share a wall with the master bedroom (one in the hallway and one attached)  with the insulation in the walls you don't hear anything.  Its nice cause mine used to wake me up in the morning.  I think it is R-12 the pink panther stuff at Home Depot or any DIY store.  If you have 2x4s make sure you get the right thickness or the drywall or wonderboard for the bathrooms will bulge out a bit.  Good luck, home renovation is fun!


----------

